# How to: weld ; solder ; glue



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

What a mess when; Speed vs short track!!

Hit the power switch before checking the throttle and before I could react the engine was laying on the floor. Luckily it only suffered rear end damage.

But,,,the question being,,how do I repair this..I did try glue but that was a no go. Can it be soldered and if so how do I go about it.

Here is what it looks like:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depends on what kind of metal, brass or copper,sure ... white cast metal, probably not ..
you might have better luck with a two part epoxy, like JB Weld or whatever you have handy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Solder is a no-go, the JB Weld is what I use to repair that kind of damage. I try to have a backer if possible so the JB Weld has a bigger area to hold. Sometimes, that's difficult, I've used JB Weld on a number of broken pilots, you'd be surprised how good you can make them look.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Did you manage to get it back together okay?


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

*Still "putsing" with it*



Haven't really put a lot of effort into this yet, to many other things messed up;

1. Track keeps shorting out, need to relay the entire layout :stroke:
2. Switches work with the old fashioned brown controller but not with the SPDT switches ,,,,why??:dunno:
3. ZW Transformer not working on the left side....geez, now what.:smilie_daumenneg:
4. Engine ran off layout,,,really need to check throttle position prior to turning power on hwell:

But then with my physical limitations I really have nothing better to do anyway....:hah:


----------

